# How exactly to tell when doe is in heat?



## Harriet_and_Hens (Apr 26, 2015)

I have a possibly dumb question: how exactly do I know when a doe is in heat? There are so many threads about 5 day heat, is my doe pregnant, etc. but what are the tell tale signs that a doe is in heat? 

Just when I think "Oh, Roseanne is in heat, I'll mark it on the calendar".. then like a week later I think the same thing, so obviously I don't know what to look for!

onder:

I'd like to take her to a buck this month when I think she is in heat!

Thanks so much for any and all help!


----------



## groovyoldlady (Jul 21, 2011)

Well, I have 4 goats. 2 are very vocal and fight alot when in heat. Another one fights all the time, but gets super sweet and loving when she's in heat. The fourth one...I can never tell. Most of them will flag their tells when in heat.

If you can't bring a buck to your property, it can be helpful to get someone with a buck to make a "buck rag" for you. The rag should be thoroughly rubbed on the stinky buck - especially on his face and beard. It's even better if they can keep the rag on him for a couple of days. The stinkier the better!

Then put the rag in an old. clean jar. Every day you can take it out and let your girls sniff it. If they run from it or act like "meh", then they're not in heat. If they try to shove their face in it, start flagging, immediately pee with a blissful look on their faces - or any combo thereof, then they're probably in heat.


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

With not having a male, they may not show any signs. A buck rag did nothing for me. I take my girls to the breeder and leave them for a month. I don't know an exact due date but they seem to need the buck around. The general signs above are the typical signs but not every goat reads the book. So you can get anything from extreme obvious signs to nothing.


----------



## Harriet_and_Hens (Apr 26, 2015)

Dang. That's what I was afraid of.. OK, well I guess I'll ask my breeder - at least she's close!


----------



## nicolemackenzie (Dec 27, 2014)

Check vulvas too. Some get very pink during heat. Watch for discharge as well. Long stringy egg white or a more whitish color. You may notice the stringy discharge right after she urinates. You may notice dried discharge under the tail.

Then the flagging, vocalization, and interest in a buck rag.

Some does can have reproductive issues that cause constant heat cycles.

Have your does been pregnant before?


----------



## Harriet_and_Hens (Apr 26, 2015)

nicolemackenzie said:


> Have your does been pregnant before?


Yep! She had twins last year.

I found a buck that I'd like to take her to, but that owner is out of town all this week, and i'm pretty sure my Roseanne was in heat yesterday :sigh: Vulva was slightly swollen (I think) but she was acting all crazy - usually she's pretty laid back - and was letting our wether mount her, then wagging her tail..

Oh well, there's always next month. At least now (I think) I know what to be on the lookout for so I'll mark the calendar. I am going to pick up the buck rag when his owner gets home this coming weekend.


----------



## GoatCrazy01 (Feb 14, 2016)

All does are different, but some signs include: Mounting other goats, wagging their tail, peeing often, "talking" more than usual, red/pinkish vulva, swollen vulva, clear/yellow discharge..

Yes, sounds like she was in heat.


----------



## CrazyDogLady (Aug 9, 2014)

Well, when you do get bucks, you get the following, lmao. https://m.facebook.com/story.php?story_fbid=10209905085721860&id=1175456714. That's a doe in heat.


----------

